# Speaker choice help



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

I was just about to go wit a Klipsch ref set up, RF62II, RC 62II, RS52II but I have put it on hold because I am a little worried about the brightness becoming fatiguing. My room is approx 11.5' x 17.5' with 7.5' ceilings. It is a living room with a couch on the short wall and one on one of the long walls. The TV is on the opposite short wall of the couch. I do not have any acoustic treatments and based on WAF probably do not have that option. This is another reason I put the Klipsch on hold. I am interested in something with some good efficiency and would love something with controlled directivity to help with room interactions. I am not sure what is out here. I have looked at the HSU set up but their efficiency is not that great and my concern is if they are really any better than the Ascend Acoustics set up I already have (CMT 340 L&R and 340 center and CBM 170 surrounds).
I would like to try to keep it between $1500 to $2300 and if it could include a sub that would be great. I currently have a STF-2. Sorry for the long post. I had looked at the ARX speakers but they seem to really suggest having them a good distance from surrounding walls and my Ascends are currently about 2.5' to the tweater from both the side and front wall. The center goes on a shelf under the TV so I am limited to about 8 1/2" their in height. I know the ARX are not super efficient or controlled directivity but they get really great reviews. Sorry for the long post. Please help. Sorry I forgot, my Ascends are the original series, not the SE.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I feel your pain, having the room to get away from the wall is most peoples problem. That being said, all the speakers are going to be in the same positon, so will be subject to the same interactions. To me the Arx's outpreform Klipsch. My recommendation is to call Jon & discuss it with him. He will shoot straight with you even if it means "no sale." I think you would prefer them in the end.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Some love klipsh.... others not so much

I have been in the not so much side. One thing they have going is they are very effecient thus do not need a lot of power to be loud..... however the horn tweeter has never been to my liking. Can't really describe it, just something that doesn't do anything for me. I wouldn't call it fatiguing but not something I like...... I have also never experienced their higher end line of speakers

For me I couldn't swing buying all speakers at the same time, I also couldn't afford new speakers for the sq I was after. So I slowly pieced together my ht setup over probably 2 years with old used stuff. Have similar money to what you are spending tied up in my speakers and couldn't be happier 

If possible, I think the best way to go is to listen to what you want to buy. Possibly even consider buying your speakers not all at once so you can possibly get better stuff and/or consider used.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I agree that you should give a listen to any speaker you plan on buying. Having said that when it comes to sitting down for movie night the Klipsch Reference line are an excellent choice. I would definitely arrange a listen to the ARX's if at all possible because they've gotten lots of love here.


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

The one problem I have with the Klipsch is that most of the places that have the reference line set up have them in treated rooms, so I am afraid the sound in my room will be drastically different. Are there some other controlled directivity (preferably good efficiency) alternatives besides Klipsch that are not as bright?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

dustwvl said:


> The one problem I have with the Klipsch is that most of the places that have the reference line set up have them in treated rooms, so I am afraid the sound in my room will be drastically different. Are there some other controlled directivity (preferably good efficiency) alternatives besides Klipsch that are not as bright?


No room will sound like your room. Even still your experience with the speakers should be relatively similar. Voice shouldn't change too much. 

Klipsch are an iconic brand and those who love them swear by them. Those who don't usually find the horns to sharp as you've read. 

For controlled disputation I'd look to electrostatic speakers or ribbons like Martin Logan or Magnapan but your price point will go up. If you like a bright clean sound but aren't keen on horns Martin Logan's Motion 20 towed are a small footprint and have a wonderful image though not 30° disputation like their ESLs. A while back there was a promo for a free sub with towers I don't know it it's still going on. The nice thing about higher end audio is you'll have it for a long time so sometimes you can get things piece by piece and the higher price won't hurt as much. 

Happy hunting and get out there and listen!


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

I know ultimatley it will be up to my ears but if I was narrowing it down to these three options which would be most likely to be the biggest upgrade in sound quality over my Ascends and STF-2?

Klipsch RF62II, RC62II, RS52II + keeping my STF-2. I might be able to afford adding a second STF-2 but I am not sure.

HSU HB1-MK2 x 4 with HC-1 MK2 center + VTF3-MK4 subwoofer. Not sure if I could also still integrate my STF-2

ARX A3rx-c x 2 with A2rx-c x 3 (center and two surrounds). + keep my STF-2. I might be able to add a second STF-2 but not sure because of the added cost of shipping.

I am trying to keep this at around $2000 or under.

How would the dynamics on the ARX system be? I know they have lower sensitivity. I am just trying to narrow things down as I decide. For the money I get a lot with the HSU set up but I feel like they may just be a sideways move as far as quality vs my Ascends.

I know ultimately it is up to my ears but I am curious what peoples opinions are.


----------



## MikeBiker (Jan 3, 2010)

What is it that you are trying to improve upon? Your listening area is not large, and the Ascends should be able to easily fill it with sound. Your sub may be inadequate to get a lot of low sounds though.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

You've described the Klipsch as being bright to you in a treated room if I've read your posts correctly? Therefore I'm assuming this was a first hand listening session and if so you found the sound unpleasant (bright) and if so it might be time to cross them off your list. Again I'll say if your main listening preference is movie night the Reference series speakers are pretty good.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

Like someone else stated what is your issue with what you already have?

Possibly instead of starting completely over you could instead spend money on just a different sub or two

Or possibly better main speakers as well as a center channel

I listen to quite a bit of music thus I spent the bulk of my money on my main speakers. Kinda happend upon my rear speakers which ended up being the same models as my mains, just paid about 1/3 the price for them


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

MikeBiker said:


> What is it that you are trying to improve upon? Your listening area is not large, and the Ascends should be able to easily fill it with sound. Your sub may be inadequate to get a lot of low sounds though.



Sorry, I probably haven't been really clear. I think I have myself confused to some degree. I have not found the Klipsch bright in a treated room, I am just afraid they might be in my non treated room, although I love my Klipsch computer speakers. I guess I am looking for something with better dynamics, and a little better dialogue clearness ( I struggle sometimes a little with this) and would like something with controlled directivity to help in my untreated room. I know I probably need a better sub as well.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Klipsch hits all your points and it's a good option. If you've liked them in the store you should enjoy them at home. How much time are spending with the system/ do you expect to be using them? TV on all night, 2hr movies cranked up, background music constantly playing at a low level...?


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

They would be almost purely for TV (a few hours a night during the week, more on weekends) and Movies. Every once in awhile for some music.


----------



## dustwvl (Aug 20, 2007)

I decided to take a chance and went with the Klipsch set up. I got what I think was a good deal and I like that the center is front ported. Now I just need to decide if I will upgrade my sub. What is the thought on mixing two different types of sub's. I was looking at possibly adding a SVS PB1000 that I can get on Amazon with free shipping. I have some Amazon credits so the cost would be 460 delivered. I currently have an HSU STF-2. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

